# Ms. Susie



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending up prayers!! ♥


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending lots of good prayers for Ms Susie for good news from the vets.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Positive thoughts for Ms Susie. Might she be heartworm free for good.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Praying for Ms. Susie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers on the way for sweet Ms Susie.


----------



## Lucky Cooper (Jul 22, 2011)

thinking of Ms.Susie!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Prayers and good vibes for Ms. Susie. She looks GREAT!! You and Jim do a fantastic job with the senior kids.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers being sent your way that Miss Susie's heartworm check is NEGATIVE! She's beautiful and looks fantastic. 

Love these Old golds, it's great seeing her doing so well.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

fingers and paws crossed for Ms Susie!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers for Ms. Suzie. She looks fetching !!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Prayers for Ms. Susie. She reminds me of our boy Max.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a sweetheart! Sending prayers for Ms. Susie!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for Ms. Susie.......LOVE her SMILE!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a doll, would love to give her a hug. Prayers for Susie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the smile on Miss Susie. Hope those mean heartworms are long gone!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sending prayers!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Those GRF prayers and good thoughts have come through again - Ms. Susie is HW negative!!!! Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for Ms. Susie! Now to get on with some serious living


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yessssss !!!!! :yipee: Time to party, Ms. Susie.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that's great news--congrats to Miss Susie. Go run around some!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great news!!! Congrats Ms. Susie!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for Ms. Susie. She sure does look happy, but she landed in heaven when she came home with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm in love with Ms. Susie and so glad she is HW negative.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yeah for Ms Susie.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! When we took her in for her HW check we had a full senior bloodwork panel run. Overall, it was pretty good except her thyroid level was low so she started on thyroid meds today. Otherwise, she is feeling good and loving life


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoohoo!!!! Yay Susie!! I'm so happy for you guys!


----------

